# Replacement cartridge for Jomar T-540 frost-free sillcock (outdoor water faucet / hose bib)



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Hopefully this will help anyone in the same situation I was earlier this year.

I had a leak in a Jomar T-540 frost-free half-turn sillcock last year. After the Winter, despite turning off the water over Winter, the cartridge failed, and water continued to drip from the faucet when it was off. They only last so many years, it seems. I had to turn off the shutoff in the basement after each use to keep it from leaking.

I called up the manufacturer in Summer 2020 for information. They said that the half turn model was discontinued, but still available for purchase until supplies run out, but the replacement cartridges for it were no longer available. Only the vacuum breaker repair kit was still available. This was because it's a part that is shared with the company's current model, the T-540G. The G model looks similar on the outside, but is quarter turn and also lead-free, so it takes a totally different cartridge assembly.

Luckily I had a couple of extra unused cartridges from years ago, so all was well, and it was able to be replaced.

However, I still wondered if maybe the cartridge design used in the T-540 was shared by another sillcock.

Sure enough, after exhaustive searching and some luck, I found the Nibco RG5000H parts kit (sometimes called RG5000HI). It the cartridge in it appeared identical in photos to tye one I needed. This kit was the replacement kit for the Nibco 95C half-turn sillcock, and the parts list and schematics of the 95C appeared identical to that of the Jomar T-540. I ordered one of the RG5000H parts kits to see. The sillcock was long of warranty, anyway.

Upon receiving the Nibco kit, it became apparent via careful visual inspection of the details and operation that the cartridge was indeed equivalent in form and function to the Jomar one. The biggest difference between the two, and I'm not sure how significant it is, was that the Nibco cartridge came with two different length screws as options, and the shorter of the two was 1-2mm longer than the one supplied by Jomar. Also, Nibco did not grease their part from the factory at the double O-ring end, while jomar did. I don't know if the slight difference in screw length will be an issue, so I kept my old one from Jomar just in case. I'm also not sure how critical the grease is, but it looked pretty much like Vaseline.

The vacuum breaker supplied was also identical to the Jomar part, which was good news as well. However, Nibco supplied a plastic cap with theirs, whereas Jomar supplies a metal one. I did not try to fit the Nibco cap to the sillcock, but I assume it will fit as well.

Hopefully this helps someone.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I will also try to post a photo of the part here at some point.


----------

